# Bettas & Eastern Mosquitofish



## Jbennett98 (Jul 31, 2015)

Thank you to everyone that helped me figure out what these were! I learned that these are eastern mosquito fish and they typically are not in the aquarium trade. I got them out of a nearby pond. I have these three living in a planted 10 gallon with my Crowntail. I found out these and Bettas are very similar in terms of water requirements. Also they get along perfectly and mine don't nip fins but I have read that they have been known to do so. So I wouldn't recommend anymore than 5 living with a betta. Pic below! (Sorry if it's upside down or sideways)


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

You do know that thier optimal food is mosquito larvae, right? Actually, ML are best for Bettas too.


----------



## Jbennett98 (Jul 31, 2015)

Witchipoo said:


> You do know that thier optimal food is mosquito larvae, right? Actually, ML are best for Bettas too.


Yes


----------

